# Happy Autumn Everybody



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

"Live each season as it passes, breathe the air, drink the drink, taste the fruit and resign yourself to the influences of each." -- Henry David Thoreau

I do think this is my favorite time of year...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy fall to you!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great pictures..

My favorite time of year too. I just dont like the white, icy and cold season that comes after it.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

+1 Fall is great, but Winter is the suck. @ least we can ice fish.  

Nice pics.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, the only bad thing about this time of year is that spring is so far away. If we could have five months of September, five months of May and everything else squeezed into the remainder, I'd be happy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Yeah, the only bad thing about this time of year is that spring is so far away. If we could have five months of September, five months of May and everything else squeezed into the remainder, I'd be happy.


Exactly !! 5 months of Indian Summer would be nice...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fall, the greatest time of the year, is coming to an end here in Southwest Wyoming.

Nice pics blackbear.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there. Fall is awesome.


----------

